# Money exchange license in Dubai



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Anyone can advice on money exchange license obtaining process in Dubai or where can I get information? I have seen license approvals and licenses on sale but can't get more information. The law says 60% of business must be owned by a local... Thanks a lot!


----------

